# Elon Musk at the International Aeronautical Congress



## Jamaicaman (May 29, 2016)

Did anyone watch the presentation Mr.Musk gave at the International Astronautical Congress?
If so.. I bet you will get a kick out of this cartoon I found!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, the Q's in that Q&A were horrible. People are stupid.

I found an article with good criticisms about the plan on Jalopnik of all places:
Here's How To Fix The Big Problems With Elon Musk's Mars Spaceship

The idea of having a Hab module that never lands seems like a great one. I wonder why SpaceX isn't going with that design. I wish somebody had asked *that* question during the Q&A.


----------

